
Expensify: Why we don’t hire .NET programmers - hoodoof
https://blog.expensify.com/2011/03/25/ceo-friday-why-we-dont-hire-net-programmers/
======
labrador
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2370022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2370022)

